# Expressing Masonic affiliation while in uniform?



## JMartinez (Oct 21, 2014)

What are some ways "other than how you conduct yourself" that you can express your masonic affiliation while in uniform? This includes police, military, etc. rings, lapel pins, watches, etc. Can military personal wear a Masonic lapel pin while in uniform? Same question for police, etc?


----------



## goomba (Oct 21, 2014)

http://masonicrings.com/bangles/?sku=JW-BG-402

I wear this bracelet.  Most I would assume wear a ring of some sort.  This is of course if they choose to wear these items.  At times I have also worn a tie-tac.


----------



## Morris (Oct 21, 2014)

Air Force. No more than three rings. No thumb rings. Must be plain and conservative not excessive or extreme. 

For that last line, the local base commander defines the limit but I've never heard of anyone really concerned over it. If they are concerned, chances are there were other things that caught someone's attention. 

Can't wear rings on duty in certain career fields for safety.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 21, 2014)

No, you can't wear a Masonic lapel pin on your military uniform.


----------



## Bill Rose (Oct 21, 2014)

I wear one of my rings.  Non L.E. Lapel pin is not permitted on uniform


----------



## Companion Joe (Oct 21, 2014)

I will echo what others have said, based on what I know from being in the Navy many moons ago. A ring would be fine if you were in a job/duty that permits rings. You can't wear a personal pin on a uniform.


----------



## MarkR (Oct 22, 2014)

The old rule of thumb was, unless the Army awarded it to you, you couldn't wear it on your uniform.  If you had a pen showing in your pocket, someone would ask you if you had orders awarding that pen.


----------



## Morris (Oct 22, 2014)

MarkR said:


> The old rule of thumb was, unless the Army awarded it to you, you couldn't wear it on your uniform.  If you had a pen showing in your pocket, someone would ask you if you had orders awarding that pen.


Haha, that's a good rule to know. What if the pen said U.S. Government?


----------



## MBC (Oct 29, 2014)

How about a masonic ball fob?
It was used by 19th Century English Freemasons mainly to disclose their membership discreetly.

Reference: http://www.freemasonry.london.museum/os/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Masonic-ball-fobs.pdf


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 29, 2014)

Not in uniform. (Though I am a fan of those fobs.)


----------

